# WTB small plastic plants pots



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I am in need of 50-100 (or more) small plastic plant pots 2 1/2" - 3" in diameter. Used is fine, round or square. I grow a lot of plants for church sales and am finding the cost of supplies is becoming prohibitive. Thanks..


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have bought a lot on line. Much more than you need but only $34 for 450 pots,
http://www.greenhousemegastore.com/product/black-form-pots/greenhouse-pots


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

You might want to use solo cups. I bought hundreds of them (clear) at SAMS for a few dollars. Just punch a hole in the bottom for drainage and you're good to go. You can get a much bigger rootball on the plant which makes for planting a bit easier. I've even reused them for more than one season, but for the ridiculously low price and the fact you're selling them for profit no need to risk reusing pots.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I had several hundred stacked in my garage, but I gave them away to a neighbor because I'm moving.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Forgot, I use cottage cheese, sour cream and butter containers....


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I have tried reusing various food containers and plastic cups. For some reason people seem to avoid them. Perhaps they feel they look tacky and they will have to put the plant in a pot when they go home and that is work. I don't know but thanks for those ideas.Poboy I will check out that link. The price sounds very good. I wonder how much the shipping would be. Happychick, I hope your neighbor enjoys them. Plastic pots used to be quite cheap but now even small ones end up around 25 cents each at most places, add good soil and the plant and it get ridiculous. Petunia and geraniums seeds can cost 25 cents each and of course they don't all grow. That said most of the plants I donate these days are succulents, spider plants, cactus and things like that.


----------



## Plantman (Nov 17, 2012)

Wish you guys were in Texas... Have thousands of square 4" pots with trays to put them in... Excellent for starting garden veggies. We have so many we have started dumping them.... Hate to waste.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Shame you don't have any smaller ones Plantman. I have enough 4" pots for a while. I'd gladly buy smaller ones and pay shipping. I used to work in a greenhouse years ago and we threw out many pots over the years, before they were so pricey! Maybe it would be worth your while to list them e-bay instead of dumping them.


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

How many do you need and what would you like to get them for? I have some I could part with.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

That would be fantastic if we could work something out froebeli.Cheapest I have seen them on line for new pots works out to be around 25 cents each with shipping, maybe a little cheaper if I bought more. 50 pots would last me a through the first church sale but I'd be happy to take more if you have them. Don't care if they are new or used.


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

I have lots(insert hundreds here)..used would be what I'd like to get rid of. We grew aquatic plants in them. I have hundreds and the trays too. I'll PM you my location and you can decide if you want to pick up or ship.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Plantman said:


> Wish you guys were in Texas... Have thousands of square 4" pots with trays to put them in... Excellent for starting garden veggies. We have so many we have started dumping them.... Hate to waste.


What part of Texas are you in?


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thank you everyone who has replied and who may still look at this thread. One of our kind members will be shipping me some today.


----------

